# Picking up my new car on Monday! Pics on Page 5!



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I have to say, I'm quite excited!

Always a good time of the year to pick up a bargain!

I'll be revealing all on Monday.

:roll:   8)


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... it looks ripe for moddin' ...


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... it looks ripe for moddin' ...


Not sure there's much further that can be taken!


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

Congrats... very jealous 

Happy Holidays as well...

COLOUR ?????????


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

whanab said:


> Congrats... very jealous
> 
> Happy Holidays as well...
> 
> COLOUR ?????????


Not giving anything away just yet, not even the colour!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

fsssssssssssssss CHILD come on do tell ? hints then


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Is it Italian ?


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Lets start with the basics -

Has it got 4 wheels ?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Well I will go with ....hmmm 450+ BHP oem and 0-60 3.2 secs 8)


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

It has 4 wheels and has quite a few horses!


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Got it, it's the stage coach that runs from Gloucester to Tamworth :lol:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> Well I will go with ....hmmm 450+ BHP oem and 0-60 3.2 secs 8)


It's not as quick as my TT!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > Well I will go with ....hmmm 450+ BHP oem and 0-60 3.2 secs 8)
> ...


what is lol 8)

oh yes i remember ...but only just


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

VSPURS said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > Well I will go with ....hmmm 450+ BHP oem and 0-60 3.2 secs 8)
> ...


I thought you'd got rid of it for a moment!

Looking forward to seeing what this is.

Is it even 4 rings?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

techfreak said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > bigsyd said:
> ...


It's up for sale so it'll be gone at some point.
A worthy replacement has been found.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

R8 GT 8)


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> R8 GT 8)


Syd, you do know how much those things cost?
The answer is NO!


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Reveal you know we don't like surprises lol

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm a bit worried its going to be a disappointment now following the GT guess!
:?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Whatever it is, I hope it puts a smile on your face.
I'm not going to guess, as I'm in for the unveil..  
Steve


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> Whatever it is, I hope it puts a smile on your face.
> I'm not going to guess, as I'm in for the unveil..
> Steve


I can't wait Steve!


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... looking forward to the big reveal too ...

... I think this is a stupid question ... but will it be staying OEM? ...

... sorry- it didn't sound quite such a stupid question in my head- but now I've typed it, I can't believe I've asked ...


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... looking forward to the big reveal too ...
> 
> ... I think this is a stupid question ... but will it be staying OEM? ...
> 
> ... sorry- it didn't sound quite such a stupid question in my head- but now I've typed it, I can't believe I've asked ...


Well to be honest I've bought the car specifically to be kept OEM so not at all stupid!
The car has just 6000 miles from new so I'm not wanting to mod it!

Well not for the next 50,000 miles at least!
:lol:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

A BMW 318 coupe you say , nice :wink:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

neilc said:


> A BMW 318 coupe you say , nice :wink:


Already have a BMW family car!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

I was joking !! You have to get something with at least 500BHP or we will all be very dissapointed :wink:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

neilc said:


> I was joking !! You have to get something with at least 500BHP or we will all be very dissapointed :wink:


Disappointment beckons!
:?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

neilc said:


> I was joking !! You have to get something with at least 500BHP or we will all be very dissapointed :wink:


There's not exactly many new unmodified cars out there with 500+ BHP though huh?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

To true , 500 BHP is indeed very hard to find in a new car without spending a fortune. Whatever you get Steve I am sure it will be great. I love that feeling of buying a new car , that first drive always sticks in my mind for ages after.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm interested now to find out what cars come straight off the forecourt with over 500!


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

BMW M6

Continental GT

DBS

To name a few :twisted:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

techfreak said:


> BMW M6
> 
> Continental GT
> 
> ...


I'm only buying 2 seats not 2+2 or 4!
Only the DBS would have been of interest. But not for me!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Lots of AMG mercs too.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> I'm a bit worried its going to be a disappointment now following the GT guess!
> :?


Naa m8 it was me hoping it was so I could beg for a ride in it lol

Is it for you (weekend toy) or is it a practical family use :?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a bit worried its going to be a disappointment now following the GT guess!
> ...


Totally for me!
2 seat and impractical, just how I like it!


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

A trike with V8...... and a spare as the 4th wheel


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Atom!


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Murcielago?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

QS :?: :wink:


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

VSPURS said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > VSPURS said:
> ...


2 seats and impractical, 2 seats and impractical. Hmmmmm?????????










Can't be!?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Lol! :lol:


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm going for lotus...


----------



## tom2018 (Mar 26, 2011)

Nissan GTR?


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Exige


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

tom2018 said:


> Nissan GTR?


+1


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

V6RUL said:


> tom2018 said:
> 
> 
> > Nissan GTR?
> ...


Too many seats in a GTR.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

well its monday what ya getting?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Come on Steve, don't keep us in suspenders [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Still waiting :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I had to work this morning, so on my way there now.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

VSPURS said:


> I had to work this morning, so on my way there now.


Is it a boat ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wallsendmag said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > I had to work this morning, so on my way there now.
> ...


Might as well be at the moment


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

....and he's still not back so perhaps it isn't a boat and it sunk!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

its a jetski..........and he's off enjoying the floods :roll:


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

It better be worth it!! Ffs sat here all day waiting, I've got better things to do tbh


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Sorry it's been a while, only just got home!

Anyway, I've bought myself a 4.2ltr R8 in Daytona Grey with Carbon blades and every optional extra you can shake a stick at!
Oh, and not to mention its only got 7,000 miles on the clock!



Loving it!

And it also fits in the garage! Just!

Sorry if its a let down for any of you, but it's something that I don't want to ever modify and it will hold its value so well due to the very low mileage!

Ill post a few pics later.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> Sorry it's been a while, only just got home!
> 
> Anyway, I've bought myself a 4.2ltr R8 in Daytona Grey with Carbon blades and every optional extra you can shake a stick at!
> Oh, and not to mention its only got 7,000 miles on the clock!
> ...


congrats m8 from me and linda...see i was close :wink: oh yes linda says remember that huge favour you owe her  (white lie)....a ride in it will do

pps is 4.2 the V10 :?:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry it's been a while, only just got home!
> ...


No, just the V8!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh very nice, talk about flooding!!! deffo pushed the boat out then bud


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Stonking, congratulations, I hope you enjoy every mile in it


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

BrianR said:


> Stonking, congratulations, I hope you enjoy every mile in it


oh come on Brian...like me you hate him as much as i do lol :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

jokin bud xx


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I hate you and I'm not joking so jealous :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm just dying to drive it!
I can't tomorrow as I'm working in Nottingham and our carpark is a nightmare.
But Bristol on Wed will be a journey worth bringing it out for!

It's not as rapid as the TT but the noise is amazing and looks good too.


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Awesome, chuffed for you. I'd love one


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Congrats mate enjoy it while you can,any older and I'd class it as a midlife crisis :lol:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

staners1 said:


> Congrats mate enjoy it while you can,any older and I'd class it as a midlife crisis :lol:


Well 61 days to go to my 40th!
I've already done the motorbike thing when I was younger.

:lol:

Just uploading some pics now.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Was about to say.... Picks or it never happened.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Couple more:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Awesome looking R8 Steve , one of my favourite cars


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

neilc said:


> Awesome looking R8 Steve , one of my favourite cars


Thanks Neil.
It was all about finding the right one!
I wanted Daytona Grey, Manual Gearbox, Mag Ride, B&O sound and then with a many extras as possible, with as little miles as possible.
Dropped on, as they say, with this one!


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Nice!! Casual 40+ k right there. Lol.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

hmmmm how much steve?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Gazzer said:


> hmmmm how much steve?


Some cash!
Not sure I should give that away.
:roll:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

simno44 said:


> Nice!! Casual 40+ k right there. Lol.


It'd be £40k if it had a poor spec and high miles!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Nice one..when we going the pod..  
Steve


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> Nice one..when we going the pod..
> Steve


Mid to late 12's I've been told so don't need to take it!
:lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

VSPURS said:


> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice!! Casual 40+ k right there. Lol.
> ...


i'm in the wrong job steve......am so glad that you have the ability to be able to buy such a lovely dream of a car m8ee.
just hope i get to see here in the flesh some day


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Nice motor, very nice.
I will give you 6 months tops before the modifications start.........................tick tock tick tock tick tock.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Well done Steve [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] great looking car, wish you many happy miles.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Matt B said:


> Nice motor, very nice.
> I will give you 6 months tops before the modifications start.........................tick tock tick tock tick tock.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'm not modding the car! Done!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

j8keith said:


> Well done Steve [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] great looking car, wish you many happy miles.


Thanks Keith


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

I hope you crash and die.

I don't really mean that I'm just incredibly jealous


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Very nice!! 8) Congrats


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Matt B said:


> Nice motor, very nice.
> I will give you 6 months tops before the modifications start.........................tick tock tick tock tick tock.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


End of Feb..
Steve


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I very nearly said R8 as an answer yesterday , very very nice.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Beautiful! Excellent choice Steve


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

NaughTTy said:


> Beautiful! Excellent choice Steve


Took the exact words I was going to use 8) but absolutely true, not often am I envious but this is one of those occasions


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks guys.
I'm extremely happy with it and looking forward to enjoying it.
8)


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

OMG I'm so jealous  gorgeous car !! Your so lucky


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... looks like you've found yourself a winner there mate! ... only 7,000 miles and the previous owner was a vicar's wife...

... from the photographs it barely looks like it's been used! ...

Congratulations- I hope you enjoy it.

Steve


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Sure that's this one I saw the other day..........

http://classifieds.pistonheads.com/clas ... 008/903036


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

I am so glad I underestimated with a lotus no...Definitely more pleased its an R8!

Congrats! Will be interesting to see how you feel it compares to the beast of a tt


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Easily one of the best cars on the road. very, very nice.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Naresh said:


> Sure that's this one I saw the other day..........
> 
> http://classifieds.pistonheads.com/clas ... 008/903036


Indeed!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for your comments guys.
:roll:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

VSPURS said:


> Thanks for your comments guys.
> :roll:


I've given myself a day to think about it and I've decided I just can't bring myself to speak to you ever again....goodbye

It's simply stunning [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Jesus just had a look at the PH advert,look  at all the bloody extras   8) nice....very nice 8)


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> Jesus just had a look at the PH advert,look  at all the bloody extras   8) nice....very nice 8)


Yes Syd, over £15,000 of optional extras before VAT
Which took the car to around the £100,000 mark when new.

So with just 7,000 miles on the clock it was a bargain.

There's not another one anywhere that compares as they've all got a lesser spec and many more miles or you have to pay quite a number of thousands of pounds more!

It was under offer when I called too, but the guy couldn't come up with the money and so I was able to sneak in with a cash deal just in time for Xmas!

Ill be driving it to Bristol tomorrow to give it a run out I think, depending on the weather of course!

Fair weather driving here I come! Lol!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

jamman said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your comments guys.
> ...


Thanks James!
8)


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

One day I will have one of these lol :twisted:


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

jamman said:


> I've given myself a day to think about it and I've decided I just can't bring myself to speak to you ever again....goodbye
> 
> It's simply stunning [smiley=baby.gif]


... first you get an amazing looking R8, and then James promises he'll never speak to you ever again ...
... life doesn't get any better than that Steve! ...

... some guys have all the luck I spose ...


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

The Blue Bandit said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > I've given myself a day to think about it and I've decided I just can't bring myself to speak to you ever again....goodbye
> ...


Lol! Brilliant! :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... first you get an amazing looking R8, and then James promises he'll never speak to you ever again ...
> ... life doesn't get any better than that Steve! ...
> 
> ... some guys have all the luck I spose ...


Very good point in that case we will chat every day [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

jamman said:


> The Blue Bandit said:
> 
> 
> > ... first you get an amazing looking R8, and then James promises he'll never speak to you ever again ...
> ...


It's like I've won the lottery!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Trust me I will have you crying "enough" in no time :wink:


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

That is a real good find there on the motor...I doubt many come up in that spec with such low miles that often...

Now only if I had a spare £10k knocking about I know what I'd be getting...pound for pound probably the best bang for buck out there. :twisted:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

techfreak said:


> That is a real good find there on the motor...I doubt many come up in that spec with such low miles that often...
> 
> Now only if I had a spare £10k knocking about I know what I'd be getting...pound for pound probably the best bang for buck out there. :twisted:


Feel free to purchase.
If it doesn't sell, it's taxed, mot'd and insured for a year so it'll have to stay in the garage until the events start round again next year.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Congratulations, car looks great, enjoy!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Steve may be worth a look :roll: :roll: :roll:

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set= ... 215&type=3


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

robokn said:


> Steve may be worth a look :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set= ... 215&type=3


... but he's *not* modding it!!!* ...

[smiley=rolleyes5.gif]

... *for a couple of weeks at least ...


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

You wouldn't want to do a twin turbo conversion on the V8 anyway as the Supercharged upgrade would be a much better bet!


----------

